# Suche Vektor Dateien



## snoopy_spy (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Ich suche Vektor Dateien, Kollektionen mit vielen, vielen Vektor Dateien, am besten im ai für den Adobe Illustrator

Weiss jemand wo man sowas bekommt?
Darf natürlich auch was kosten das ganze.

Aber im Internet finde ich nicht wirklich was gutes ... oder auch stellen, wo man einzen vektor dateien erwerben kann .... 

vielen dank im vorhinein

snoopy


----------



## smileyml (26. Februar 2010)

Also eine großes Auswahl an käuflich erwerblichen Vektordateien gibt es bei:
Shutterstock - http://www.shutterstock.com/cat-29-Vectors.html
und
Arsenal (Go Media) - http://arsenal.gomedia.us/vector-art-graphics.html

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Februar 2010)

http://www.istockphoto.com hat auch viele Vektor Dateien im Angebot.

Viele Grüße


----------



## snoopy_spy (28. Februar 2010)

Danke, werde mir mal die SAchen anschauen ....

Ich habe übrigens schon eine große Kollektion gekuaf von http://www.iconshock.com/, aber mir gehen halt noch einige Sachen ab (Bohrer, Fräser, .... ) die ich nicht selber zeichnen will.
Das ganze brauche ich dann für Icons in einem Programm


----------



## smileyml (28. Februar 2010)

Ich kann dir dann als Grundausstattung für wirklich kleines Geld das Buch Neubauwelt ans Herz legen - eine CD ist natürlich im Lieferumfang inbegriffen.
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3899550722/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_1/028-0850353-9890162

Gerade diese technischen Sachen kommen da ganz gut weg.

Grüße Marco


----------

